# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  İrevan (Revan) Türk Hanlığı ve Osmanlı Devleti İle İlişkileri

## ceydaaa

asda.jpgİrevan Hanlığı XVIII. yüzyılın 2. yarısı XIX. yüzyılın başlarında diğerlerine oranla daha kuvvetli bir stratejik duruma sahip olan Azerbaycan Türk hanlıklarından birisiydi. Aslında bir Azerbaycan toprağı olan bu hanlığın arazisinde bugün yapay bir Ermenistan Devleti kuruludur. Bu sebeple, uzun süre hanlığın tarihi Azerbaycan araştırmacılarının dikkati dışında kalmıştır. Ermeni tarihçileri de bu hanlığın Türk hanlığı olduğunu göz önüne alarak onun tarihini araştırmaktan vazgeçmişlerdi. Bir tek V. R. Grigoryan, İrevan Hanlığının çok küçük bir devresini 1780-1800 yılları arasını kapsayan bir kitap yayınlamıştır. Bu kitapta hanlığın sosyal ve ekonomik tarihi yüzeysel, politik olayları ise peşin hükümlülükle ele alınmıştı.

İrevan Hanlığının tarihine ait tek ciddi araştırma merhum Prof. F. M. Aliyeve ve onun öğrencisi U. Hasanova aittir. Kitapta İrevan Hanlığının oluşumu, sosyo-ekonomik ve siyasi durumu tarihi kaynaklar ve arşiv belgeleri ışığında okuyucuya sunulmuştur.

İrevan Hanlığı Safeviler Devletinin dahilinde Çukursad (İrevan beylerbeyliği) adlı arazide kurulmuştu. Çukursad beylerbeyliği İrevan şehri ve çevresini, Maku, Sederek, Nahçıvan ilini, aynı zamanda Beyazit kalesini, Şadilu kabilesinin vilayeti ile Dumbuli kabilesinin vilayetini ve Magazberdi içine almaktaydı.

Beylerbeyliğini, Ustaçlu ve Kacar boylarının temsilcileri yönetiyorlardı. 1441 yılında Kilkyadan sürülen Ermeni katalikoslarının İrevan şehrine yakın Eçmiedzin (üç müezzin-üç kilise demektir) manastırını kendilerine ikametgah seçtiklerini belirtmeliyiz. Daha sonraları Eçmiedzin tüm dünya grigoryen mezhebli Ermenilerin dini merkezine dönüştürülmüştür.

İsyan eden Afgan kabilelerinin Safevi Devletinin başkenti İsfahan şehrini işgal etmeleri dolayısıyla 1722 yılında bu devlet çökmüş, Afganların lideri Mir Mahmut, İsfahanda tahta çıkmıştır. Ama Afganlılar, eski Safeviler Devletinin torpaklarının tamamında yönetimi ele geçirememişlerdi. Rusya ve Osmanlı İmparatorlukları da mevcut durumdan yaralanarak Safevi mirasından kendi paylarını almaya çalışıyorlardı. Ağustos 1724 tarihinde İrevan şehri Osmanlılar tarafından ele geçirildi.

Osmanlılar İrevan şehri ve çevresini 1735 yılına kadar yönettiler. Afşar boyundan olan Nadirin yönetimindeki İran Devletinin yeniden kurulması ve kuvvetlenmesi dolayısıyla aynı yıldan başlayarak adı geçen arazi yeniden İranın yönetimine geçti.

1736 yılında Nadir Şah, Mugan kurultayında kendisini Şah ilan ederek resmen Safevi sülalesinin hakimiyetine son verdi. Nadir Şah bu dönemde güvenilir adamı Pir Mahmut Hanı, İrevan Beylerbeyi olarak atadı.

Nadir Şahın büyük bir ordusu vardı. Bu da ahalinin vergi yükünün ağırlaşmasına neden oluyordu. Arşiv belgelerindeki bilgilerden, İrevan bölgesinde yalnız fakirler değil, zenginler (feodallar) bile gereken vergileri ödeme durumunda olamadıklarından dolayı dağlara çekilmişlerdi. Daha 1740lı yılların başlarında diğer şehirlerin yanı sıra İrevan şehrinde de küçükten büyüğe kadar herkes isyan ederek dağlara çıkmıştı. Rusyanın İrandaki Büyükelçisi M. M. Golitsin, 15 Mart 1747de Rus hükümetine gönderdiği mektupta  şu anda İranın birçok vilayetlerinde ve yerlerinde tehlikeli durum oluşmuş ve büyük kargaşa başlamıştır. Gence, İrevan, Nahçıvan ve Tifliste sınırsız vergiler ve para cezaları yüzünden tüm ahali-küçükten büyüye kadar herkes, şehrin makam sahibi insanları bile isyan ederek emlaklarını alarak hayvanlarıyla dağlara çekildiler diye yazmaktaydı.

Sayısız isyanlar, Nadir Şah Afşarın devletinin temelini sarstı ve 1747 Haziran ayında Şah, sarayda bir suikast sonunda öldürülünce onun devleti de dağılmış oldu. Azerbaycan yeniden özgürlük kazandı. Ama onun arazisinde bir devlet değil 20 civarında hanlık kuruldu.

Kurulmuş hanlıklardan biri de İrevan Hanlığıydı. İrevan Hanlığının prensipleri, kitaplarda yazıldığı gibi bir zamanlar Nadir Şah tarafından İrevana kadı olarak atanan Pir Mahmut tarafından belirlenmişti. Fakat adı geçen kitabın bir başka yerinde Hanlığın temelini İrevanda isyana liderlik etmiş olan yerli zenginlerden, Mir Mehdi Hanın belirlediği yazılır. 1999 yılında yayınlanmış Azerbaycan Tarihi kitabında ise bu konuda şöyle deniliyor: Nadir Şah katledildikten sonra İrevan Hanı Pir Mahmut Han, yönetimi kaybetmemeye çalışsa da İrevanda İran ağalığına karşı isyana liderlik yapan Mir Mehti Han kendisini Han ilan etti ve özgür İrevan Hanlığının temelini attı. Son araştırmaları dikkate aldığımızda Mir Mehti Hanı, İrevan Hanlığının kurucusu olarak kabul edebiliriz. Azerbaycanın kuzeybatısında yerleşen bu hanlığın başkenti İrevan şehriyle birlikte Kırkbulak, Zengibasar, Garnibasar, Vedibasar, Şerur, Soran, Derek, Saatlı, Tala, Seyidli-Ağaçlı, Serderebad, Gerni, Abran, Dereşişek ve Göyçe olmak üzere 15 vilayeti bulunmaktaydı.

Hanlığın ekonomisinde önemli yeri ziraat almaktaydı. Hayvancılık ve çiftçilik diğer alanlara oranla daha çok gelişmişti. Diğer Azerbaycan hanlıklarında olduğu gibi İrevan Hanlığında da aşağıda belirttiğimiz türde toprak sahipleri vardı:

Divan-i Devlet Toprakları: Bu topraklar daha önceleri olduğu gibi bütünlükle devlet hazinesinin elinde değildi. Bu toprakların önemli hissesi Han ve onun aile üyelerinin eline geçmişti.
Halise Toprakları: Hanın aile üyelerine ait topraklar.
Mülk Toprakları: Zengin beylere ve ağalara (feodallara) ait topraklar. Bu araziyi almak, satmak veya bağışlamak mümkündü.
4. Vakıf Toprakları: Din ocaklarına, camilere, kutsal yerlere ait topraklar.

5. Cemaat Toprakları: Köy halkına ait topraklar.

Divan topraklarının özel şahıslara bağışlanan arazileri tiyul olarak adlandırılıyordu. Tiyul almış şahsın-tiyuldarın bu arazinin yalnız ürününü toplama hakkı vardı. Tiyul daimi değildi ve babadan oğula geçmezdi. Tiyuldarın arazisinden toplanan ürünün belli bir kısmı hazineye geçiyordu.

İrevan Hanlığında vakıf toprakları diğer hanlıklardan farklıydı. Hanlıkta camilerle beraber birkaç kilise de vardı. Kiliselerin büyük işletmeleri de bulunmaktaydı. Azeri feodallar Ermeni ruhbanlarına büyük avantajlar vererek kudretli Ermeni işletmeciliğinin oluşması için imkan sağlamışlardı. Eçmiezdin manastır işletmeciliği gelişerek XIX. yüzyılda da devlet içinde devlete dönüşmüştü. Manastırın 190 halvar (375 hektar) toprağı vardı. Onun her yıl 103 halvarı ekiliyordu. Bu toprakların 40 halvarında buğday, 10 halvarında arpa, 15 halvarında çeltik, geriye kalan kısmında pamuk, keten, pirinç gibi ürün yetiştirilmekteydi.

Halka ait topraklar küçüktü ve az ürün vermekteydi. Zengin beyler iyi toprakları ele geçirerek köylülere tarım için elverişli olmayan dağlık alanlarda toprak veriyorlardı. Ziraat için toprağın azlığından zor durumda kalan köylüler, zenginlerin topraklarını kiralamak zorunda kalıyorlardı.

Diğer hanlıklarda olduğu gibi İrevan Hanlığında da iki önemli zümre vardı; zengin beyler, ağalar ve köylüler. Yönetim merdiveninde en yüksekte han, sonra hanın veziri, daha aşağılarda beyler, divan beyleri, ordu kumandanları, emirler sıralanıyorlardı. Din adamları, çiftçilikle uğraşan yarım yerleşik elat (göçebe) beyleri-ilbeyler de bu sıralamaya giriyorlardı. İlbeyler savaş dönemlerinde hizmetleri karşılığında ahalinin topraklarını yönetip gelirlerini toplama hakkına sahiptiler. Savaş zamanı elat beyleri, yönetimlerinde olan göçebelerle birlikte, silahlanarak hanın huzuruna çıkmalıydılar. Yukarıda belirttiğimiz herkes vergilerden muaftı.

Köylü zümresine, çiftçiler ve göçebeler dahildi. Onlar, belirlenen vergi tutarını öder ve görevlerini yaparlardı.

Köylüler, köy yöneticileri tarafından onlara ayrılmış toprakta çalışıyor, ürettiklerinin onda birinden beşte birine kadarını ağaya veriyorlardı. Az topraklı köylüler ağalardan ağır koşullarla toprak kiralıyor, topladıkları ürünün yarısını veya üçte iki kısmını toprak sahibine vermek zorundalardı.

Resmen köylülerin, topraklarını bırakıp başka yerlere taşınma hukukları vardı. Ama uygulamaya gelince bu hukuk sınırlıydı. Taşınmadan önce köylüler üstlendikleri tüm işleri sona erdirir, toprakla ilgili tüm görevlerini yaparlardı. Köylüler başka yere taşınacakları zaman bir kaç ay önce toprak sahibine haber verir, borç ve vergilerini zamanında öderlerdi.

Rençberlerin durumu daha zordu. Toprağı ve iş aleti olmayan rençberler han, sultan, melik, bey ve diğer zenginlerin topraklarında çalışıyor ve elde ettikleri ürünün, sadece üçte bir hissesini alabiliyorlardı. Rençberler, çeltik,pamuk ve ipek yetiştirme gibi daha ağır işlerde kullanılıyordu. Ağalar rençberleri toprakla birlikte bir başka şahsa verebiliyor, satabiliyordu. Bazı nedenlerden dolayı rençberlerin sayısı da artıyordu. Bazen aç kalan ve fakirleşen köylüler kendi topraklarını satarak rençberlik yapmak zorunda kalıyorlardı. Bazen de diğer hanlıklardan kaçan köylüler de rençberlik yapıyorlardı.

İrevan Hanlığı kitabının yazarları göçebelerin durumlarının rençberlerin durumundan iyi olmadığı düşüncesindeydiler. Ama bu görüşe katılmak doğru değildir. Hanlar, kendi ordularını genellikle göçebelerden toplamıştı ve eğer onlara ağır vergi yükleselerdi, onlarda kırgınlık yaratabilecekleri hususunu da göz önünde bulundurmak gerekirdi. Bu yüzden de Safeviler devrinden başlayarak göçebeler tam veya kısmen vergilerden muaflardı. İran, Osmanlı ve Gürcistanla sınırda olan ve daima saldırı tehlikesi altında bulunan İrevan Hanlığı da bu konuda istisna olamazdı ve göçebelere avantajlar sağlanmalıydı ve sağlanıyordu.

Vergiler hem ürünle, hem de parayla ödeniyordu. İ. Şopenin yazdığına göre İrevan Hanlığında ahali vergi vermede 8 gruba ayırıyordu. I. gruba Müslüman cemaati, Ermeni cemaati ve Çingeneler, II. gruba Eçmiedzin manastırı giriyordu.

XIX. yüzyılın başlarında Güney Azerbaycan hanlıklarının İranın kontrolüne geçmesiyle ilgili olarak İran hükümeti Maku Hanlığını da vergiler listesinde İrevan Hanlığına katmıştı. Bu yüzden Maku Hanlığında toplanılan vergiler III. gruba giriyordu. IV. gruba göçebeler, V. gruba binacı adı verilen ahali tabakası (binacı-bina kelimesinden oluşmuş ekonomik yönden binası, temeli olan ailelere deniliyordu) giriyordu. Osmanlı İmparatorluğunda bu terim karşılığında bennak kelimesi kullanılmaktaydı. VI. gruba parayla karşılanan hediyeler giriyordu. Bu vergi hediye ve rüşvet olmak üzere ikiye ayrılıyordu. Hediye saygı gösterme anlamında veriliyor, rüşvetse herhangi amaçla makam sahibi insanlara veriliyordu. VII. gruba Ermenilerin üzümlükleri giriyordu. Nihayet VIII. gruba parayla toplanan vergiler giriyordu. Bu vergiler genellikle hanın memurları için toplanılıyordu. Bunlar katipler, mahal beyleri, naiplerdi. Su ve sulamaya büyük ihtiyaç duyulduğundan memurlar yapay sulama kullanan köylülerden nakit paradan başka belli miktarda buğday, arpa ve pamuk da alıyorlardı. Köylerde vergi toplayan memurların yararına hizmet parası veya kulluğu adıyla özel vergi topluyorlardı. Şehirliler bekçi parası olarak adlandırılan vergi veriyorlardı. Parayla toplanan vergilerden biri de rehdari (gümrük rüsumu) idi.

İrevan Hanlığında bir diğer önemli toprak vergisi behre olarak adlandırılıyordu. Hazine topraklarında toplanan üretimden yirmide yedisini köylüler hana veriyorlardı. Üretimin yirmide üçü ağaya, yirmide dördüyse hazineye veriliyordu. Verginin üçte ikisi buğday, üçte bir kısmı ise arpayla ödeniyordu. Hayvancılıkla uğraşanlar her manda için 1 manat (para birimi), inek için-50 gepik (kuruş), eşek için-50 gepik, dişi eşek için-1manat 20 gepik, yük atı için 2 manat 20 gepik, dişi at için-1 manat veriyorlardı. Koyunculukla uğraşanlar her baş koyun için penahabadi veya 20 gepik gümüş para vermek zorundaydılar. Hazineye ait otlaklardan kullanma karşılığında bir de çobanbeyi vergisi alınıyordu.

Esnaflar mancanag parası, dokuma parası adlandırılan vergiler veriyorlardı. Bağ sahibleri bağ parası vermek zorundaydılar. Tebaalarından bayramla ilgili bayramlık, aynı zamanda toy harcı (dügün parası) değirmen parası ve diğer değişik vergiler alınıyordu.

Tebaalar adları geçen vergilerle birlikte diğer görevlerini de yapmak zorundaydılar. Görev iki şekildeydi: biyar ve avariz.

Hanlıkta şehir olarak bir tek İrevan şehri vardı. İrevan şehri yeşillikle çevrelenmişti. Hatta kalenin içinde de çok sayıda bahçe vardı. Çevre şekilli kale duvarlarının genel uzunluğu 28 verste yaklaşıyordu. Kale içi şehri idari olarak, Şehir, Topbaşı ile Demirbulak olarak üç mahalleye ayrılıyordu. Tatlı suyu olan Kırkbulak ırmağı şehrin içinden geçtiği için şehrin su problemi yoktu. Şehirde 8 cami ve 7 kervansaray vardı. Han sarayı hariç tüm evler bir katlı, yassı çatılıydılar, sokaklar dar ve yamuk- yumuk idi.

Diğer Azerbaycan şehirlerinde olduğu gibi İrevanda da birçok meslek dalları gelişmişti. Şehirde terzi, şapkacı, çekmeci, terlikçi, kuyumcu, dokumacı boyacı, kasap, ekmekçi, kebapçı, saraç, kalfa, marangoz, dülger, derici, manifaturacı, camcılık gibi meslek dallarıyla uğraşanlar çoktu. Bu meslek sahiplerinin çoğu esnaf odalarında birleşmişlerdi.

Esnaf dükkanları genelde şehir meydanında yerleşmişlerdi. Yurtdışı, transit ve iç ticaret de genel olarak pazarlarda yapılıyordu. İrevan pazarında irili ufaklı 138 dükkan vardı.

Ticaret, özellikle yerli ticaret, sanatkarlarla beraber şehrin ekonomisini geliştiriyordu. Ticaret toptan ve perakende olmak üzere iki türlü yapılmaktaydı. Baçdar adlı memurlar, gelen tüccar ve seyyahlardan toprak bastı adlı vergi alıyorlardı. Sık sık yapılan feodal savaşları, yolların bakımsızlığı iç ticareti olumsuz etkiliyordu.

Yurt dışı ticareti ise biraz canlanmıştı. Yurt dışından, özellikle Rusyadan gelen tüccarlar İrevan ustalarının yaptıkları ipeği alıyorlardı. Moskova, Nijni Novgorod pazarlarında İrevanda yapılmış ipek ipliklere ve kumaşa sıkça rastlanıyordu. Hanlıktan yabancı pazarlara kırmızı renkli ve bez kumaşlar, pirinç, şarab vb. götürüyorlardı. Bez genellikle Karabağ Hanlığına, pirinç, Merend, Hoy ve Tebriz Hanlıklarına, pamuk Beyazıt, Kars, Tiflis, Şuşa ve diğer şehirlere ihraç ediliyordu.

Rehdari adıyla alınan gümrük parası hanların büyük gelir kaynağıydı. Bu rüsumu toplama hakkı yıllık ortalama 1300 tümen karşılığında veriliyordu. At ve deveyle getirilmiş her top ipek, boya, ip ve pamuk için 4 manat 20 gepik rüsum alınıyordu. Şeker, demir mamülleri, kına, yağ, bal, tütün, mal piği satan tüccar 2 manat 12 gepik rehdari verirdi. Kırmızı diye adlandırılan boya bitkisi, tamamının da İrandan getirilen çeşitli mallara göre tüccar 1 manat 60 gepik çömlek satışı için 25 gepik, İrandan getirilen dokuma kumaşlar için 2 manat 40 gepik, hanlıktan götürülen üzüm, nohut ve pirinç için 62 gepik rüsum alınıyordu. Boyacılardan alınan vergi daha çoktu ve bu yılda 370 tümen yapıyordu. Ekmek ve tahıl ürünleri satma hakkı 50 tümene, sabun satışında vergi toplama hakkı 60 tümene veriliyordu.

İrevan pazarında, İran, Osmanlı, Rusya, Gürcistan ile Şuşa, Hoy, Tebriz ve diğer şehirlerde yapılmış paralar kullanılmaktaydı. Bu paraların alım güçleri farklıydı. Bu çeşitlilik, tartı ve ölçü birimlerindeki farklı ticaretin gelişmesini de etkiliyordu.

İrevanlı Mir Mehdi Han, kendi arazisini genişletmek amacıyla 1748 yılının başlarında Urmiye Hanlığına saldırdı ve onun bazı bölgelerini ele geçirdi.

1749 yılında ise İrevan Hanlığı saldırıya uğradı. Karabağlı Penahali Han, İrevan Hanlığına saldırarak Eçmiedzin çevresindeki toprakları yağmalayıp, geri döndü. Hanlıktaki Ermeniler bu olaydan yararlanarak yardım için Gürcü çarları baba oğula-Teymurza ve II. İrakliye başvurdular. Zaten Azerbaycan topraklarına, özellikle İrevana göz dikmiş Gürcü çarları bu fırsatı kaçırmadılar. Çarlar 1751 yılının Eylülünde hanlığa saldırarak Mir Mehdi Hanın ordusunu yendiler ve buradan da Tebrize kadar ilerlediler. Bu olaydan sonra İrevan hanı, Gürcü çarlarıyla birlikte olmaya söz verdi.

Bu nedenle de, İrevan hanı, Gence hanıyla birlikte Teymuraz ve II. İraklinin 1751 yılında Şekili Hacı Çelebi Hana karşı savaşa katıldılar. Ama saldırıda Hacı Çelebi Han Gürcü çarlarını ve onların taraftarlarını yendi.

Daha sonraları İrevan Hanlığı güneyden gelen tehlikelerle karşılaştı. 1748 yılında Mir Mehti Han tarafından yenilen Urmiye Hanı Fetali Han Afşar, öç almak için fırsat kolluyordu. O, bir zamanlar Nadir Şahın, daha sonraları Emir Aslan Hanın yanında hizmet eden, şimdi özgür olan Azat Hanın yönettiği çeteleri kullanmaya karar verdi ve Azat Hanı kendi tarafına çekmeyi başardı. Fetali Han, Azat Hanı bir kısım Urmiye savaşçısıyla İrevana gönderdi. Bu ordunun ön birlikleri İrevan Kalesini kuşattılar. İrevan Ermenileri yeniden Gürcü çarlarından yardım istediler. Gürcü ordusu II. İraklinin komutasında İrevana yürüdü. Onlar Afşar-Afgan ordularının sayıca az olan İrevandaki öncü birliklerini yendiler. Ama vazgeçmemiş olan Urmiye ve Afgan ordusunun yaklaştığını gören Gürcü çarları İrevan çevresini acele terkettiler. Azat Han kolaylıkla İrevan Kalesine girdi, burada bir müddet dinlendikten sonra II. İrakliyi takip etti. İki taraf arasında yapılan kısa savaş sonrası II. İrakli kendisi için ağır koşullarla barış imzaladı. O, 200 Gürcü askerini, Zal Bey ve Aslan Bey adlı nüfuzlu iki Gürcü feodalını rehin verdi.

Hatta II. İraklinin kızkardeşini bile rehin verdiği hususunda bilgiler de vardır. Azat Han Güney Azerbaycana döndüğünde Mir Mehdi Hanın yerine Halil Han Özbeyi İrevanda hanlık tahtına oturtmuştu.

Afşar ve Afgan orduları Kuzey Azerbaycanı bırakıp gittikten sonra Gürcü çarları yeniden Azerbaycan hanlıklarına karşı işgal politikasına devam ettiler. Onlar 1752 yılında Kuzey Azerbaycanın en kuvvetli hanı olan Hacı Çelebi Hana karşı yeniden harekat başlattılar. Çarlar birçok Azerbaycan hanını, bu arada İrevan hanı da dahil olmak üzere hile ile Hacı Çelebi Hana karşı savaşı görüşmek ve konuşmak adıyla Gence yakınlarında bir bölgeye çağırarak hapsettiler. Hacı Çelebi Hanın büyük orduyla geldiğini gören Çarlar hapsettikleri Azerbaycan hanlarını da alarak Tiflise doğru hareket ettiler. Hanlar, Hacı Çelebi Hana onları serbest bıraktırmaları için gizli yolla haber saldılar. Hacı Çelebi Han, Tiflis civarında Gürcü çarlarına yetişti. Gürcüler, hanları bırakıp şehre kaçtılar ve diğer hanlar gibi İrevan Hanı da bundan sonra İrevana döndü.

Halil Hanı İrevanda destekleyenler çok azdı. Bundan yararlanan yerli feodal, Hasan Ali Han Kaçar ihtilal yaparak hanlık tahtını ele geçirdi. Hasan Ali Han toplam 4 yıl hanlık yaptıktan sonra 1759 yılında bu görevi kardeşi Hüseynali Han üstlendi.

1756 ve 1769 yıllarında II. İrakli yeniden İrevan Hanlığına saldırmış ve Hüseynali Hanı kendisine bağlı bir hale getirmişti. O, Gürcü hazinesine belli miktarda vergi vermek durumunda kaldı. İranda yönetimi ele geçiren Kerim Han Zend, Gürcü çarlarının Azerbaycan hanlıklarını etkilemesine razı değildi. O, Hüseynali Hana II. İrakliye vergi vermemesini teklif ederek onu savunacağına söz verdi. Bunun üzerine Hüseynali Han II. İrakliye verilen vergi için itiraz etti.

1779 yılında Kerim Han Zend öldükten sonra İranda ve Azerbaycandaki iç çekişmelerden yararlanan Gürcü Çarı II. İrakli, yeniden İrevanlı Hüseynali Handan vergi istedi. Hüseynali Hanın buna itiraz etmesi üzerine II. İrakli, 20 binlik bir orduyla hanlığa saldırdı. Kuvvetli bir savunmayla karşılaşan Çar geri dönmek zorunda kaldı. Gürcü Çarı döndüğünde İrevan Hanlığından kendisiyle birlikte 1600 Hıristiyan ve 700 Müslüman ailesini de götürdü.

Hüseynali Han Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun desteğine güvenerek Gürcistana götürülmüş ailelerin geri verilmesi talebinde bulundu. II. İrakli bunu yapmasa da İrevan hanına karşı biraz yumuşadı. Nihayet, Eçmiedzin katalikosu Simonun aracılığıyla II. İrakli ile Hüseynali Han arasında antlaşma imzalandı. Hüseynali Han, II. İrakliye yılda 30 bin manat vergi vermeyi kabul etti. Hatta bazı kaynaklardaki bilgilere göre İrakli bu miktarı 50 bin manata kadar yükseltmişti. Hüseynali Han bir müddet sonra yine II. İrakliye bağımlı olmaya itiraz etti. Gürcü ordularının sık sık İrevana saldırması Osmanlı Devletini rahatsız ediyordu. Bu yüzden de Akalsık Paşası II. İrakliyi bir nota ile uyardı.

Kartli-Kaheti Hanlıklarını işgal etme amacıyla II. İrakli, Rusyadan askeri yardım almak için 24 Temmuz, 4 Ağustos 1789da Georgiyevsk şehrinde Rusyanın hakimiyetini tanıyan bir antlaşma imzaladı.

İrevan Hanlığına karşı yabancı tehditlere komşu-dini ve dili bir olan Osmanlı Devleti tarafsız kalamazdı. Sultanın emriyle İrevandaki durumu öğrenmek için Kars şehrinden üç tüccar buğday almak maksadıyla İrevana gönderildi. Onlar İrevanlılara mücadele etmelerini önerdiler ve Azerilere, İstanbuldan Karsa çok sayıda top getirildiğini bildirdiler. İstanbuldan Karsa top getirildiği haberini Trabzondaki Ermeni yepiskopu da İrevan Ermenilerine iletmişti.Osmanlıdan İrevan Hanlığına gönderilen mektuplardan biri Siz İrevanlılar doğa itibariyle Türksünüz. Eğer kötü kuvvetler İrevan Kalesine saldırırlarsa siz direnerek Müslüman yasalarını korumalısınız. Sultan, Kars ve Beyazıt Paşalarına her zaman sizi savunmaları hususunda yetkiler vermiştir. Çok eski devirlerden beri biz komşu ve dostuz. Biz her zaman yasayı korumaya hazırız şeklinde yazılmıştı.

Kars paşası, Hüseynali Hana gönderdiği mektupta Bizim ünlü Kapıağası Salahor Mehmet Sal Beyin isteği üzerine Akalsıklı Süleyman Paşa aracılığıyla para ve hediyeler gönderilmiştir. Kısa bir süre sonra siz onları alacaksınız. Allahın yardımıyla biz her zaman sizinle dost olacağız ve bu dostluğu ne olursa olsun korumalıyız. Size ne gerekiyorsa emredin yazmaktaydı.

Rus tarihçisi O. P. Markova, arşiv belgelerine dayanarak Akalsık, Erzurum, Kars ve Beyazıt paşaları İrevan ve diğer Azerbaycan Hanlıklarıyla ilişkilerini ve onları II. İrakliye karşı çıkmaya çağırdıklarını yazıyordu. Osmanlı sultanının, İrevan hanına gönderdiği mektupta Bize ulaşan bilgilere göre, Tiflis çarı Rusyayla birleşerek Azerbaycan hanlarının arasını bozmaya, onların arasında Rusyaya eğilim yaratmaya çalışıyor. Siz bizimle birleşmeye çaba gösterin. Düşmanı yenmek için birleşin, onu öldürün, kurşuna dizin denmekteydi.

Osmanlı Devletiyle İrevan Hanlığı arasındaki yaklaşım yerli Ermenilerin hiç de hoşuna gitmiyordu. Onlar kendi temsilcileri Stepan Saakovu Sankt-Peterburga göndererek Rusya hükümetine büyük heyecanla Osmanlıların, İrevanlılara çok yakın davrandıklarını, Hıristiyanlara karşı sert olmalarını yazdıklarını haber veriyorlardı. Mektupta Ermeniler daha sonra Rusya hükümetinden onları himaye etmelerini istiyorlardı.

1783 yılında İrevanda isyan sonucu Hüseynali Hanın öldürülmesi, hanlıkta durumun zorlaşmasına neden olmuştu. II. İrakli durumdan yararlanarak İrevan Hanlığı üzerinde baskı kurmak istedi. Bu amaçla kayın biraderi Vagrationu bir kısım silahlı güçle İrevana göndererek Gürcülere yakın olan Sultan Ahmedi Han tahta çıkarma görevini Verdi. Ama Vagration İrevana yaklaştığında Hüseynali Hanın büyük oğlu Gulamali Beyin tahta oturduğunu duydu ve geri dönmek zorunda kaldı.

Osmanlı Devletinde, 1783 yılında Gürcistana gelen Rus ordusunun amacının, bu bölgeden Osmanlıya darbe indirme olduğu düşüncesi çok yaygındı. Bunu önlemek için Akalsık, Erzurum, Kars ve Beyazıt paşaları Tiflis şehrine saldırmaya hazırlandılar. Osmanlının Gürcistana saldırı hazırlamasını Rusyanın Enzelideki konsolu Tumanovski Heşterhan Gubernatoru Jukova 18 Nisan 1784 tarihli mektubunda haber veriyordu. Tumanovski Erzurum ve Beyazıt paşaları Gürcistana saldırmak için baya ordu toplayarak Azerbaycan ve Dağıstan hakimlerini de bu işe dahil etmeye çalıştıklarını yazıyordu. Onlar bu harekata katılan savaşçıların her birine senede 200 manat vereceklerini vaat etmişlerdi.

1784 yılının başlarında Türkiyenin temsilcisi Halil Efendi, Dağıstan, Şirvan ve Karabağda bulunduktan sonra, bir süre İrevanda kaldı. Halil Efendinin baskısıyla Gulamali hanı, II. İrakliye vergi vermemesi konusunda ikna etti. Rus orduları Kafkasya komutanı General Potyomkin, bu durum karşısında II. İrakliye İrevanı almayı önerdi. Bu arada Akalsık, Kars, Erzurum ve Beyazıt paşalarının temsilcileri İrevan şehrindeydiler. Onlar İrevan hanına babasının ölümü nedeniyle geçmiş olsun demek için gelmişlerdi. Gerçek amaçları ise İrevan hanının yardımıyla diğer Azerbaycan hanlarını Rusya ve Gürcistana karşı kışkırtmaktı.

Fakat 1784 yılının yazında Gulamali Han öldürüldü. Tahta, Hüseynali Hanın 12 yaşındaki oğlu Mehemmet Bey çıktı. Mehemmet Hanın annesi Gürcü olduğundan II. İrakli onu etkiliyordu. Bu durum Akalsıklı Süleyman Paşayı rahatsız ediyordu. O, İrevan Kalesini II. İraklinin ele geçireceğinden kuşkulanarak Makılı Ahmet Sultan ve Hoylu Ahmet Hanın kaleyi almak için onaylarını aldı. Sultan, İrevana gönderdiği mektupta Müslümanları birliğe çağırıyordu. Tiflis çarının ise Azerbaycan hanlarını Rus yanlısı yapmaya, dolayısıyla onların mahvına çalıştığını yazıyordu. Süleyman Paşa tüm Azerbaycan hanlarını İrevan Hanlığına yardım etme konusunda uyarmıştı.

Genç hanın öldürülmesi üzerine İrevanın Gürcülerin eline geçeceği tehlikesini önlemek için Osmanlı hükümeti acil tedbirlere başvurdu. Türk hükümetinin desteğiyle Türkiye ile müttefik ilişkileri olan Hoylu Ahmet Han, damadı Hüseynali Hanın genç oğlu Mehemmet Ağayı İrevan tahtına çıkardı. Sultan, İrevanın yeni hanıyla sıkı ilişkilerin oluşmasına özellikle dikkat ediyordu. I. Abdülhamitin Mehemmet Hana gönderdiği mektupta:  yaşça büyük olan ve liyakatlı Hoy hanına senehsalar makamı vererek tüm çanlara ferman gönderip, bizim paşa ve vezirlere İraklinin yaptıkları hususunda bilgi vermelerini söylemişiz diye yazıyordu. Sultanın emriyle bir kısım çanlara, o cümleden İrevan hanına değerli hediyeler gönderildi. Akalsık kadısı Süleyman Paşa, Mehemmet Hana: Sizi kendime oğul bilerek, her zaman samimiliğimi kanıtlamaya çalışacağım. Vezir Aslanın isteğiyle size Mehmet Sal Bey aracılığıyla para ve hediye gönderiyorum diye yazmaktaydı. Aynı zamanda Akalsık, Kars ve Beyazıt paşalarına ordularıyla İrevan Hanlığına doğru hareket emri de verilmişti.

Akalsıklı Süleyman Paşa, İrevan hanına gönderdiği mektupta: Sizi öz oğlum bilerek her zaman sizin emniyetiniz için çalıştım hükümdarın ve Asak Vezirin mektubu esasında Kapıağası Salahor Mehmet Sal Beyin aracılığıyla size ve diğer Azerbaycan hanlarına para ve hediyeler gönderilmiştir. Onları yakın zamanda alacaksınız. Eğer siz bizim devletimize sadıksanız ve bizimle dost olmak istiyorsanız o zaman Osmanlı Devleti bundan haberdar olmalıdır. Siz yalnız bizim sadık bendemiz olmakla kalmayacaksınız, Sultanın da size saygısı artacak, eğer sözlerime inanırsanız benim de size karşı sevgim artacaktır. İyilik sever oğlum ve arkadaşım bu mektubu getireni geç kalmadan hemen gönder diye yazmaktaydı.

Rusya ve onun elemanı İrakli, İrevanın, Osmanlı kontrolüne geçmesine tarafsız kalamazdı. Bu sebeple de o İrevandaki taraftarlarını desteklemek amacıyla oraya 2000 kişilik ordu gönderdi. İraklinin baskısıyla Mehemmet Han, Süleyman Paşaya mektup göndererek İraklinin tarafında olduğunu bildirdi.

Mehemmet Hanın bu yaklaşımı, Osmanlı hükümetinin bölgede etkinliklerini genişletme ihtiyacını hissettirdi. Sultan Karabağ ve Hoy hanlarını bile kısa zamanda İrevan şehrini almak konusunda uyardı.

1787 yılının Haziran ayında Hoyun yeni Hanı Hüseyngulu Hana gönderilen Sultan fermanında Tiflis valisi, Rusları Azerbaycanı ve bizim topraklarımızı yağmalamak için çağırmıştır. Fakat o, bizim yöneticisi olmayan devleti koruma yetkimiz olduğunu unutmuştur. Biz hiç bir zaman İrevanın çökmesine ve yağmalanmasına rıza gösteremeyiz. Bu sebeple de Beyazıt, Van ve Muşun yöneticilerine size gerektiğinde silahlı güçleri göndermelerini emrettik. Eğer Tiflis valisi sınırı geçmeyi düşünürse, o zaman Erzurum Paşası Mustafa size yardım edecektir diye yazılmıştı.

Osmanlıların İrevanı alma niyetini öğrenen Kafkasya sınırındaki Rus ordusunun kumandanı, general R. S. Potyomkine merkezden Osmanlılar İrevana doğru geldiklerinde ne yapması gerektiğini de söylemişlerdi.

Kaynakların verdiği bilgiye göre 1787 yılının Temmuz ayında Gürcistandaki Rusya temsilcisi S. Burnaşov, general R. S. Potyomkine mektup göndererek ona, yeni bilgiler almak amacıyla İrana gönderdiği Prens Çavçavadze döndüğünde, Türkiyeden Azerbaycan hanlarına gönderilen fermanda sultanın onları her zaman savunacağını, İrevan şehrinin Azerbaycana ait olduğu için onun hiçbir zaman Gürcistana bağımlı olmasına razı olamayacaklarını haber vermesini bildiriyordu. Çavçavadzenin sözlerine göre Sultan Erzurum paşasına ve sınırdaki diğer paşalara ne yolla olursa olsun Rus ordularını önlemeyi tenbih etmişti. Umma Han, İbrahim Halil Han ve diğer Azerbaycan hanları İrevanı kesin bir şekilde Gürcistanın baskısından kurtarmak için birleşmişlerdi.

1795 yılında İrevan Hanlığı güneyden yeni ve daha kuvvetli bir tehlikeyle karşılaştı. Bilindiği gibi Kerim Han Zend öldükten sonra İranda Şahlık tahtı uğrunda uzun süren kanlı çarpışmaları Ağa Mehemmet kazandı. Ağa Mehemmet, Türk Kacar boyundandı. Onun ataları bir zamanlar Şah Abbas tarafından Azerbaycandan İranın Astrabad iline göç ettirilmişti. Ağa Mehemmet Han, Şahlık iddiasını resmileştirmek için devletin eski arazilerini geri almak ve aynı zamanda da Güney Kafkasyayı da kendilerine bağımlı kılmak düşüncesindeydi. Bu nedenle o, 1795 yılının ilkbaharında Kuzey Azerbaycana ve Gürcistana doğru askeri harekata başladı.

Ağa Mehemmet Han, harekat sırasında Azerbaycan hanlarına fermanlar göndererek teslim olmalarını ve itaat belirtisi olarak da rehin vermelerini istedi. Bu fermanlardan birini de İrevanlı Mehemmet Han almıştı. Mehemmet Han, diplomatik davranarak sevmediği kardeşini Ağa Mehemmet Hanın sarayına rehin olarak gönderdi. Kendi ise düşmana direnç göstermek için hazırlanmaya başladı. Ağa Mehemmet Han, İrevan hanı tarafından aldatıldığını anladı ve kardeşi Aligulu Hanı 20.000 askerle İrevan Kalesini işgal etmeye gönderdi. İran orduları kaleye yaklaşarak onu kuşattılar. İrevanlılar 35 gün direndiler. Bu süre içinde düşman hanlığın köylerini yağmalıyordu. Mehemmet Han teslim olmak zorunda kaldı. İran hazinesine yılda 8 funt (tartı birimi) altın ve 80 bin manat göndermeye razı oldu. Han kendi askeri birliğiyle gerektiğinde İran hakiminin hizmetine de gitmek zorundaydı.

Bilindiği gibi Ağa Mehemmet Han, Güney Kafkasyaya ilk harekatı zamanında Karabağ Hanlığının merkezi olan Şuşa şehrini 53 gün kuşatmış, fakat kaleyi alamamıştı. O, Şuşa kuşatmasını bırakarak Gürcistana saldırmış ve Tiflis şehrini yakmıştı. Bundan sonra Ağa Mehemmet kışlamak için Muğan Çölüne gelmiş oradan da Tahrana gitmişti.

Ağa Mehemmet Hanın Güney Kafkasyaya yürüşü ve resmen himayesinde olan Gürcü Çarlığına saldırısı Rusyanın bölgedeki itibarına büyük darbeydi. Bu nedenle de Rus İmparatoriçesi II. Katerina 30.000 kişilik bir orduyu Graf Zubovun komutasında Güney Kafkasyaya gönderdi. Zubov, Kuzey Azerbaycanın bazı yerlerini ele geçirse de 1796 yılının Kasım ayında Katerinanın ölümüyle tahta çıkan oğlu I. Pavel dış politikasının yönünü değişerek Rus ordularına Güney Kafkasyadan geri çekilme emri verdi.

1796 yılının sonbaharında kendisini Şah ilan eden Ağa Mehemmet 1797 yılında Kuzey Azerbaycana ikinci kez saldırdı. Bu kez Şuşa kalesini almayı başardı. Fakat burada saray memurları tarafından öldürüldü. Kumandanını kaybeden İran savaşçıları perişan olarak İrana kaçtılar.

Ağa Mehemmet Şahın ikinci saldırısında İrevanlı Mehemmet Hanı yanına çağırarak Rus ordusuyla işbirliği ilesuçlayıp Gervine göndermişti. İranda şahlık tahtına çıkan Ağa Mehemmet Şahın varisi Fetali Han, İrevanı silah zoruyla almanın zorluğunu görünce Mehemmet Hanı İrana sadık olması şartıyla özgür bırakarak İrevana gönderdi. Fakat Mehemmet Han hiç de İranın sadık bir vassalı olmadı. O, Hoylu Cefergulu Hanla işbirliği yaparak İran hükümdarına itaate karşı geldi. Ama onlar Şehzade Abbas Mirzenin ve Serdar Süleymanın yönettiği İran ordusu tarafından yenildiler. Bir süre sonra Abbas Mirze İrevan Hanlığına girerek İrevan kalesini kuşattı. Kuşatma kırk gün sürdü. İran askerleri bu süre içinde zamanlarını çevredeki köyleri yağmalamakla geçiriyorlardı. Mehemmet Han, Abbas Mirzaya tazminat ve sadakat nişanesi olarak rehinler vermek zorunda kaldı.

XIX. yüzyılın başlarında İrevan Hanlığıyla Osmanlı Devleti arasındaki ilişkiler gerginleşir. Bu durum Akalsık kalesi Şerif Paşanın sultana yönelik isyanıyla ilgiliydi. İrevanlı Mehemmet Han Şerif Paşayı destekledi. İsyanı bastırma görevi Erzurum paşasına verilmişti. Erzurum paşası Fransaya karşı savaşta Türkiyeyle antlaşma yapmış Rusyanın Kafkasyadaki ordularının komutanı K. F. Knoringe yardım için mektup gönderdi. Knoring Tifliste olmadığı için onun yardımcısı General İ. P. Lazarev, Gürcü şehzadesi Davidi Borçalı ve Kazaktan topladığı birlikleri Erzurum paşasının yardımına sevketti. 1801 yılında Erzurum Paşası K. F. Knoringe mektup göndererek, Şerif Paşaya yardımı bırakması için Mehemmet Hanı etkilemesini rica etti.

Bu ricayla Rus orduları 1802 yılının Mart-Nisan aylarında Kars paşasının kuvvetleriyle birleşerek Osmanlı arazisine giren Mehemmet Hanın ve Nahçıvanlı Kelbeli Hanın kuvvetlerini yendiler. Fakat bu süre içinde Mehemmet Han boş durmadı ve 1802 yılının Mayıs ayında Pembek ve Kars Paşalığına doğru ilerledi. K. F. Knoring, Mehemmet Hanın saldırısını önlemek işini Albay Karyagini görevlendirdi. Kars paşasına, Ruslarla kuvvetlerini birleştirmesi teklifinde bulundu. Mayıs ayının ortalarında Rus ve Osmanlı birleşik kuvvetleri İrevanlı Mehemmet Hanı bir kez daha yendiler.

1803 yılından başlayarak, Çarlık Rusyası Kuzey Azerbaycan Hanlıklarını işgal etmeye başladı. Kafkasyadaki Rus ordularına yeni başkomutan olarak Sisyanov atandı. Rus komutanlığı İran ve Osmanlı sınırlarındaki İrevan Kalesinin alınmasına özellikle dikkat ediyorlardı. Bu nedenle de 1804 yılında Mayıs ayının ortalarında Başkumandan Sisyanov, yönetimindeki orduyla yaklaştı. İrevana doğru yürüyen Rus ordusu 4370 kişiden oluşuyordu. İrevanlı Mehemmet Han savunmaya çok özenle hazırlanıyordu. O, kaleyi savunanların sayısını 7 bin kişiye kadar çıkardı. Kale duvarlarına 22 top yerleştirdi, kaleye çok fazla gıda ve silah yığdı.

Rus ordularının Azerbaycana yürüyüşü İranın öfkesine neden oldu ve 10-22 Haziran 1804 tarihlerinde I. Rus-İran Savaşı adıyla bilinen savaş başladı. Fetali Şah ordularını Kuzey Kafkasyaya, ilk önce de stratejik bir nokta olan İrevana yöneltti.

Sisyanov, İran orduları ulaşıncaya kadar İrevan Kalesini almak için şehrin toplarla ateşe tutulmasını emretti. Kaleye saldırmadan önce Rus orduları oraya her gün 5-10 top ile aralıksız ateş açıyordu.

İrana ihanet ederek 200 atlısıyla Ruslara katılmış olan Hoylu Cafergulu Han, 24 Temmuzda Sisyanova, Fetali Hanın ordularının İrevana yaklaşarak, kaleyi kuşatan Rus ordusuna iki yandan darbe indirmek istedikleri hakkında bilgi aldığını bildirdi. Sisyanov hemen İran ordularını önlemek için iki grup ayırdı. Bu gruplar İran ordularının önünü keserek onların kaleye yaklaşmalarına izin vermedi.

Sisyanovun kısa bir sürede İrevan Kalesini alma planı gerçekleşmedi. Rus ordularının kaleye saldırısı başarısızlıkla sonuçlandı, aynı zamanda Ruslar sık sık hem kaledeki İrevan savaşçılarının, hem de kaleyi kuşatımdan kurtarmaya çalışan İran askerlerinin saldırısına uğruyorlardı. Diğer taraftan Rus ordularının erzağı tamamen tükenmiş, Gürcistan ile ilişkiler kesilmiş, Rus ordusu çok fazla kayıp vermişti. Diğer taraftan da İrevana İran ordusundan çok sayıda yardım gelmişti. Rusların İrevanı alamayacakları açıktı. Bu nedenle de General

Sisyanov 3-15 Eylül tarihlerinde Rus ordularına İrevandan geri çekilmeleri için emir verdi. Rus ordularının İrevanı almak için gösterdikleri çaba başarısızlıkla sonuçlansa da Rus komutanlığı kaleyi işgal düşüncesinden vazgeçmiyordu. Bu yüzden de İran hükümeti İrevanda güçlenmek için yabancı eğilimlerinde devamlı olmayan Mehemmet Hanı yönetimden uzaklaştırarak Hüseyingulu Hanı İrevan tahtına çıkardı. Buna üzülen Mehemmet Han gizlice Kafkasyadaki Rus komutanlığına İrevanı işgal etme teklifinde bulundu. Fakat Mehemmet Handan şüphelenen Rusya onu tutuklayarak İrana gönderdi.

General Sisyanov, İrevan Kalesini almak için yeniden saldırmayı düşünüyordu. Fakat onun Haziran ayında Bakü Kalesi yakınlarında katledilmesi bu planı bozdu. General İ. V. Gudoviç Kafkasyadaki Rus ordularının yeni komutanı oldu.

Kafkasyada Rusya işgalinin kuvvetlenmesi Osmanlıyı rahatsız ediyordu. Bu 1806 yılında Osmanlı ve Rusya arasındaki savaşın başlama nedenlerinden biri oldu.

Osmanlı ile savaşın başlaması Rusyanın Kuzey Kafkasyadaki durumunu zorlaştırdı. Diğer taraftan da 1807 yılında İran ile Fransa arasında müttefiklik anlaşmasından sonra Fransızlar İrana bazı yardımlarda bulunmuşlardı. Birkaç Fransız mühendisi İrevan şehrinin kalesinin savunmasını kuvvetlendirmeye yardım etti.

1808 yılı Eylül ayının başlarında General Gudoviç 6.000 kişilik ordu ve 12 topla İrevana doğru yürüdü.72 Gudoviç Karabağdaki Rus gruplarının reisi general Nebolsine ordusuyla Nahçivan yönüne hareket etmeyi emretti. Nebolsin Nahçıvanı işgal edecek ve İranın İrevana yardım etmesini önleyecekti.

İrevan Hakimi Hüseyingulu Han, kaleyi 2000 askerle kardeşi Hasan Hanın yönetimine bırakarıp kendisi 5000 savaşçıyla kaleden çıkarak Haydarçay kıyısında ordugah kurdu. Rus Generali Potemkin, Hüseyingulu Hana saldırarak onun aklının karıştırdığı zaman Gudoviçin yönettiği önemli kuvvetlerle İrevan Kalesine yaklaşarak onu kuşattı. Hüseyingulu Hanın şehre girme çabası başarısızlıkla sonuçlandı. Buna rağmen onun kardeşi Hasan Han, kaleyi başarıyla savunmaya devam ediyordu. 29 Kasım 1808 General Gudoviç İrevanı saldırıyla işgal etmeyi emretti. Fakat İrevanlılar direniyorlardı. Gudoviç kuşatmadan vazgeçerek Tiflise dönmek için emir vermek zorunda kaldı.Böylece Rus ordularının İrevanın işgali için gösterdikleri ikinci çaba da boşa çıktı. İrevana saldırının başarısız olmasında her halde Başkumandan Gudoviçin yerini general Tosmasovun almasınında etkisi olmuştur.

Nihayet 1813 yılında I. Rus-İran Savaşı İranın yenilgisiyle sonuçlandı. 12-24 Ekim 1813 tarihlerinde Karabağın Gülüstan köyünde Rusya-İran barış antlaşması yapıldı ve bu antlaşmaya göre İran, İrevan ve Nahçıvan istisna olmak üzere Kuzey Azerbaycan Hanlıklarından Rusya lehine vazgeçti.

İran bu yenilgiyi kabullenemiyordu. Bunun için de İngiltere ve Fransanın baskısıyla 1826 yılının Temmuz ayında yeniden Rusya ile savaşa başladı. Savaşın ilk günlerinde İran ordusu Kuzey Azerbaycanın içlerine doğru epey ilerlese de sonradan Rus ordusunun saldırısı sonucu geri çekilmek zorunda kaldılar.

Kafkasyadaki Rus ordularının başkomutanı General İ. F. Paskeviç, İrevan Kalesine saldırdı. Fakat yine İrevan ordusunun kuvvetli direnciyle karşılaştı. Bu yüzden de kalenin kuşatılmasından geçici olarak vazgeçerek Nahçıvana doğru yürüdü. O, İrevan Hanlığıyla Osmanlının ilişkilerini kesmek için General Krasovskinin 3.000 kişilik ordusunu burada bıraktı. Bundan sonra Paşkeviç yeniden İrevan üzerine saldırı başlattı. Rus komutanlığı İrevan Kalesini kuvvetli top ateşine tuttu ve 13 Ekim 1827de Rus orduları kaleye güçlü saldırılar yaptılar. Top ateşine dayanamayan İrevan ordusu şehrin yok oluşunu ve insanların ölümünü önlemek için teslim oldu. Bu zaferin karşılığında Çar hükümeti General Paskeviçe daha savaş bitmeden Graf Paskeviç İrevanski adı verdi.

Rus-İran Savaşında da İran yenildi. 10 Şubat 1828de Tebriz şehri yakınlarındaki Türkmençayda yapılan antlaşmaya göre İran, İrevan ve Nahçıvan Hanlıklarını Rusyanın yönetimine verdi.
Rus Çarı İ. Nikolay 21 Mart-2 Nisan 1828 tarihli fermanıyla İrevan ve Nahçıvan Hanlıklarını kaldırarak yerinde Ermeni vilayeti (ili) oluşturdu. Böylec

----------

